# How I improved my new Makita RP2301FC router



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My new Makita RR2301FC is a fine router, but not perfect, it, like many other makes still has the out-dated three step turret, whereas there are even low cost inferior brands that have kept up with technology and use a multi-step turret.
Here are a few shots showing how I modified the new router. It now has a seven step turret, five 4mm steps plus the top one which can be set to whatever is required and I added a 10 mm step because I make a lot of templates from 9mm MDF and the extra 1mm ensures full penetration of the bit.
I'm now eagerly awaiting for a MUSLECHUCK to be released for this model which I believe is not too far away.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great job Harry!

That makes a lot more sense to me than limiting it to 3 heights. Adding the last step for a frequently used measurement was a good after thought.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

MEBCWD said:


> Great job Harry!
> 
> That makes a lot more sense to me than limiting it to 3 heights. Adding the last step for a frequently used measurement was a good after thought.


Thanks Mike, for deep routing especially in hard wood the multi step turret is in my opinion essential. This shot is of the one that I made about twelve years ago for the 3612C and there is no sign of wear in spite of it being made from Aluminium. I'm presently awaiting replies from the major router manufacturers to my question "why, when some makers specify inserting the bit all the way into the collet, others including your good-selves specify all the way in then withdraw a small amount. All messages were sent on Monday past and so far I have received just one reply, a comprehensive one from HITACHI. I shall start a thread when all replies are in. After that I shall again contact all the makers and query why they are stuck in the early 20th century by sticking with a three step turret.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great improvement, Harry.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

IF I can get into the right mood some time in the future James, would you like me to make one for your 3612C, the only change that I remember having to do on the router was to remove the screw nail used for the indent, open up the hole slightly to fit a small steel ball.
The RP2301FC has a decent size ball and spring in the base, whilst the 3612C has the spring in the turret.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

harrysin said:


> I'm presently awaiting replies from the major router manufacturers to my question "why, when some makers specify inserting the bit all the way into the collet, others including your good-selves specify all the way in then withdraw a small amount. All messages were sent on Monday past and so far I have received just one reply, a comprehensive one from HITACHI. I shall start a thread when all replies are in. After that I shall again contact all the makers and query why they are stuck in the early 20th century by sticking with a three step turret.


Good idea Harry. It doesn't look like it would be any more expensive to make than the casting they are currently using.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

harrysin said:


> I'm presently awaiting replies from the major router manufacturers to my question "why, when some makers specify inserting the bit all the way into the collet, others including your good-selves specify all the way in then withdraw a small amount. All messages were sent on Monday past and so far I have received just one reply, a comprehensive one from HITACHI. I shall start a thread when all replies are in. After that I shall again contact all the makers and query why they are stuck in the early 20th century by sticking with a three step turret.


I look forward to see your post with answers from the various manufacturers on inserting bits into their routers. A lot of the engineers designing the tools we use have no idea how the tool will ultimately be used and only know that the tool needs to be designed for use with a certain size bit shank or length and width of blade. Hopefully your questions will make some of the engineers learn more about the tools they are designing so that we get great tools not just good tools. 

You will probably never run out of questions to submit to the manufacturers and with your knowledge of router use they may start coming to you for design ideas for new models. So you need to figure out how much will you charge for consulting fees. Of course you should also get prototype routers for testing and one of the final design for your approval.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Yes, please.....*



harrysin said:


> IF I can get into the right mood some time in the future James, would you like me to make one for your 3612C, the only change that I remember having to do on the router was to remove the screw nail used for the indent, open up the hole slightly to fit a small steel ball.
> The RP2301FC has a decent size ball and spring in the base, whilst the 3612C has the spring in the turret.



I am open to that suggestion......:sarcastic: :sarcastic: :sarcastic:.

Thanks Harry

PS have you heard from Mike lately? :blink:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

During catch-up gardening this afternoon it decided to rain for about an hour, so, preempting your answer I made a start on the turret, in fact it's ready for me to make the indexing plate for the bottom. I may have to get you to send me the height adjusting screw to have a small foot fitted to the bottom, but I'll let you know if that becomes necessary, if it is it won't need to be as big in diameter as the one shown in the photo.
I spoke to Mike on Tuesday evening his time and to use his own words he was "knackered" after a hard day's work, I reckon he picked up that term from me!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

MEBCWD said:


> I look forward to see your post with answers from the various manufacturers on inserting bits into their routers. A lot of the engineers designing the tools we use have no idea how the tool will ultimately be used and only know that the tool needs to be designed for use with a certain size bit shank or length and width of blade. Hopefully your questions will make some of the engineers learn more about the tools they are designing so that we get great tools not just good tools.
> 
> You will probably never run out of questions to submit to the manufacturers and with your knowledge of router use they may start coming to you for design ideas for new models. So you need to figure out how much will you charge for consulting fees. Of course you should also get prototype routers for testing and one of the final design for your approval.


Whilst I still only have the reply from Hitachi plus a highly skilled precision engineer who is extremely familiar with routers, I reckon that I have sufficient information to enable me to give a definitive answer to the question "how far to insert the bit into the collet" but I'll wait another week or so to see if I receive any more answers and if not I shall name the companies who have failed to give me an answer.
Just like I don't sell any of my projects, they are given away, I wouldn't consider charging for any advice that I may be capable of giving, I just want all makers of routers to use the latest available technology and that includes a multi- stage turret and a MUSLECHUCK, spanners for bit changing really are a hang-over from early last century. I almost forgot to mention that dropping the PC style template guides is well overdue and a whole new range of guides going up to at least 40mm should become the new standard. I didn't mention a 1.5" guide because at the same time as the above improvements metric guides should be made available at modest cost. All these improvements will assist budding routologists to enter the exciting world of plunge routing and gain skills well beyond the at present system of using the router table for most things.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

What no metric drill bits ???? Harry....

http://www.amazon.com/Bovidix-19021...=1377797497&sr=1-1&keywords=metric+drill+bits
==

uote=harrysin;349087]During catch-up gardening this afternoon it decided to rain for about an hour, so, preempting your answer I made a start on the turret, in fact it's ready for me to make the indexing plate for the bottom. I may have to get you to send me the height adjusting screw to have a small foot fitted to the bottom, but I'll let you know if that becomes necessary, if it is it won't need to be as big in diameter as the one shown in the photo.
I spoke to Mike on Tuesday evening his time and to use his own words he was "knackered" after a hard day's work, I reckon he picked up that term from me![/quote]


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I have noticed a steady increase in the number of metric tools being offered in America Bob during the last few years. I'm sure that this will continue and as Americans begin to realise how simple and effective it is the increase in inquiries is bound to lead to an even greater range. Of course there are many in America who already work in metric and those who work in both metric and Imperial,


----------



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

Great mod Harry! I love my 2301 but that 3 step limit is one of the few negatives of this router IMO. Not sure what was included with your model but mine (U.S. model) did not come with a dust vac attachment. Luckily I have a client in Florida who has a brother in law near London who graciously sourced one there for me and shipped it across the pond. Why they don't include such seemingly basic parts is beyond me...

Rod


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

None of my three Makita routers included a dust port. Just yesterday I ordered one for my new Makita RP2301FC, the guy at the store said he would phone me with a price, fearing that I may cancel if the price was ridiculously high I told him to just go ahead and phone me when in stock. I really can't understand why in the 21st century most top end routers still have that last century three step turret. Even back in 2000 when I retired, GMC, the cheapest brand on the market had a five step turret and when I saw it I went home and made a six step one for my Makita 3612C and it was so successful that I've made the one for the RP2301FC before even plugging it into the power point!


----------



## exitsandman (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi Harry, apologies for tagging this on to the end of a thread but I can't pm yet.
I was wondering, if you had to choose between the 3612 and the rp2301, which would you choose? My colleague seems skeptical about the quality of the newer model.


----------

